# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Shpellat dhe Shpellaret..

## Brari

Nje tregim i bukur nga Moikomi  por qe me ose pa dashje na tregon nji kohe kur jetonin ne te njejten republike Shkencetar Fisnike si Mesues Gjergji dhe drejtore Lej Fena injorante si Rrajcaku tarallaku..

Lexoni vete..


-----------

Dr. Moikkom Zeqo 

E vërteta mbi shpellën e shenjtë të Qafës së Thanës

Ka dy vjet që botohen në shtyp artikuj rreth një shpelle në fshatin Urakë të Komunës së Rrajcës, pranë Qafës së Thanës. Në një mënyrë të bujshme është thënë se gjoja në këtë shpellë duhet të ketë qenë një orakull, madje orakulli më i madh i Ballkanit, pas atij të Dodonës në Janinë. Njerëz jo profesionistë, që nuk janë as arkeologë dhe as historianë e kanë artikuluar këtë ide, madje duke e cilësuar datën e zbulimit të kësaj shpelle si diçka e re dhe e papritur, që nuk dihej kurrë më parë.
Unë vetë, i tërhequr nga kurioziteti shkova dhe e pashë shpellën në fjalë. Por duke fotografuar afreskun e fragmentuar që ndodhet në këtë shpellë që vërteton se shpella ka qenë një shpellë eremite mesjetare, ende nuk isha i informuar që ky zbulim qe ditur shumë më përpara nga njerëz, që jo vetëm e kishin parë shpellën, por dhe e ishin përshkruar saktësisht. 
Mësuesi pensionist, intelektuali 64 -vjeçar Gjergji Gusho, që jeton në Pogradec më dërgoi para ca kohe, librin e tij shumë interesant Mbi përhapjen e krishtërimit dhe të kishave në rrethin e Pogradecit, botuar në vitin 2000. Duke e lexuar këtë libër unë mësova shumë gjëra dhe dua të shprehem me nderimin më të madh për këtë njeri modest, por të ditur i cili në heshtje, në gjithë jetën e tij kishte bërë hulumtime të kujdesshme diturake dhe me profesionalizëm shkencor për historinë e trevës së Pogradecit dhe konkretisht për traditën e krishtërimit dhe të monumenteve të tij. 
Në librin e Gjergji Gushos ka një kapitull ku përshkruhet kisha -shpellë e llojit eremit të Qafës së Thanës. Ky studiues i kujdesshëm e kishte parë dhe vizituar shpellën në vitin 1972, pra 31 vjet më parë. Kjo shpellë ka qenë e ditur dhe e njohur edhe nga studiuesi mesjetarolog i krishtërimit Theofan Popa i cili ka botuar një studim substancial për një numër shpellash eremite të kësaj treve. Pra shpella eremite e Urakës nuk është diçka e vetme, por lidhet me një traditë shekullore mesjetare të afro 8 shpellave të tilla, gjithashtu të dekoruara me piktura kishtare të trevës së Pogradecit si dhe të Prespës së Korçës. Askush deri më sot nuk e ka vlerësuar siç duhet këtë traditë të eremitëve të vetmuar në shpella që ka qenë kaq e çuditshme, por dhe kaq e pranishme në këtë hapësirë të krishtërimit të vjetër iliro-shqiptar. 

Por çfarë thotë dhe shkruan Gjergji Gusho? Ai thotë se para grykës së shpellës, që ndodhej në rrëzë të një shkëmbi të lartë, ishte një vend i sheshtë i rrethuar me drurë dushku ku kishte dhe mbeturina muresh me gurë të palidhur me llaç, në një nivel thuajse të barabartë me sipërfaqen e tokës dhe me përmasa 4 x 4 metër. (Gjatë vizitës sime në vitin 2002 unë vura re se këto mure janë prishur). Por ekziston shpella e cila ka qenë e mbuluar nga një rëzim dheu, kurse sot është hapur. 

Gjergji Gusho tregon se gjatë hyrjes në shpellë e cila zgjerohej në brendësi shihej në faqen në të djathtë të hyrjes së shpellës dy piktura murale, afreske ku ishin ravijëzuar disa figura shenjtorësh. Këto afreske qenë dëmtuar rëndë në vitin 1967 kur drejtori i shkollë së fshatit Rrajcë kishte urdhëruar disa nxënës ti godisnin afresket për ti shkulur, por meqenëse shkëmbi ishte i fortë dhe afresket gati të gurëzuara ato vetëm sa ishin dëmtuar vende- vende. Në thellësi të shpellës, nga krahu i majtë dhe në pozicion më të lartë se rrafshi i dyshemesë, ishte një si kthinë e ndarë me mur, e ndërtuar enkas ku me sa kuptohej duhej të kishte qenë qela e priftit eremit që predikonte krishtërimin dhe asketonte vetveten. Në majë të shkëmbit është gjithashtu një vend i dystë me gurë të gdhentur e të shpërndarë me mbeturina themelesh e qeramikë mesjetare. 
Konkretisht mund të thuhet se përshkrimi i këtij mësuesi veteran është tepër i saktë. Duke gjykuar nga mbeturinat e mureve dhe nga qeramika mesjetare del llogjikisht se para grykës së shpellës ka qenë një paraklisë, kishëz e vogël, ndërtuar me mure mesjetarë. Një ndërtim më i vogël i ngjashëm me mure të njëkohshëm është ngritur dhe sipër shkëmbit të shpellës. Nga përvoja ime si arkeolog gjykoj se fillimisht shpella eremite ka funksionuar për asketët e vetmuar brez pas brezi pa strukturat e mëvonshme me mur. Ne nuk e dimë se cilët kanë qenë asketët që janë nderuar nga populli në këtë shpellë. Nuk mund të klasifikojmë dot se çpërfaqësojnë afresket, për të identifikuar emrat e shenjtorëve. Gjithashtu në një kohë të mëvonshme hyrja e shpellës është mbuluar nga struktura e një kishëze e cila patjetër i ka qenë kushtuar një emri shenjtori. Është e nevojshme që të vijë një ekip arkeologësh dhe arkitektësh për të bërë të mundur një rikonstruktim të përafërt të kësaj strukture. 
Pra zbulimi i kishës së Urakës ka qenë diçka e njohur jo vetëm para 31 vjetësh, por populli i zonës e ka ditur shumë kohë më parë. Është për të ardhur keq që Instituti i Monumenteve nuk e ka shpallur me statusin Monument Kulture këtë shpellë dhe të kujdesej qoftë për restaurimin, qoftë për ruajtjen e saj. Kjo shpellë sot përfaqëson një subjekt jo vetëm historik të krishtërimit por mund të bëhet një pikë turistike jashtëzakonisht interesante.
Tani le të kthehemi tek ideja e artikuluar e gjoja Orakullit të Qafës së Thanës, më i madhi në Ballkan, pas Dodonës në Janinë. 
Studiuesja austriake, Eleonora Vagner, profesore në Universitetin e Vjenës, ka shkruar se kjo shpellë është shpella e një orakulli të lashtë. Ajo mbështetet në dy argumente aspak arkeologjikë por thjesht të rrafshit linguistik. Ajo mendon se fjala Urakë është një metamorfizim i fjalës orakull. Një ekuacion i tillë nuk është i saktë dhe është i pavërtetueshëm. Kujtoj që edhe për fshatin Frakull të Fierit është thënë nga studiuesi Hasan Ceka se është një formë shqipe e fjalës orakull. Edhe ky ekuacion linguistik nuk është mbushamendës. Të mos harrojmë se fjala Urakë është dhe emri i ndonjë fshati ose vendi tjetër në Shqipëri.
Argumenti i dytë lidhet me emërvendin Qafa e Thanës. Gjoja kemi të bëjmë me një formë të tillë si Qafa e të Thënës, duke mëtuar se e Thëna shpreh kështu funksionin e orakullit. Edhe ky shpjegim i një etimologjie vulgare popullore nuk qëndron. Përkundrazi, shumë vende në Shqipëri janë emërtuar nga drurët dhe është më llogjike që Qafa e Thanës të lidhet me drurin e një thane, ashtu si emri i dardanëve të Dardanisë siç është shpjeguar shkencërisht nga Nopçja dhe Çabej, lidhet me emrin e drurit të dardhës.
Për të përcaktuar se në këtë shpellë ka qenë një orakull duhen argumente shkencore të padiskutueshme. Këto lidhen me dhuratat ex voto, me qëllim kushtimi që janë të shumta në territorin e shpellave të tilla. Të tilla janë gjetur në Dodonë të Janinës dhe akoma më shumë janë gjetur në shpellën e Delfit. Ky material arkeologjik është baza e identifikimit të shpellave me orakuj të lashtë. Për fat të keq, një material i tillë arkeologjik nuk është gjetur në shpellën e Urakës. 
Të gjithë orakujt e botës së lashtë antike janë përshkruar nga autorët antikë. Dëshmitë për Dodonën dhe Delfin janë të shumta, sepse orakujt kishin një rëndësi kolosale për rëndësinë dhe praktikën mitologjike të kohës, këto orakuj jo vetëm bënin parashikime, por qenë edhe vende dlirësimi dhe egzorcismi. Mendoj që shpella e Urakës nuk i plotëson këto kushte. Nëse do të kishte qenë një orkull i lashtësisë në këtë shpellë, autorët antikë do të kishin përmendur me siguri, nuk do të kishin heshtur për të. 
Dua të ngre këtu një problem të rëndësishëm dhe konceptual. Ka ardhur koha të heqim dorë nga shpjegimet vulgare të etimologjive popullore, të ekuacioneve linguistikë të emrave, që nuk kanë gjë të përbashkët me analizën shkencore, bazuar në ligjet fonetike. Ka ardhur koha për tu shkëputur nga buja e kotë dhe apologjitë false të pambështetura qoftë në dokumentacionin historik dhe sidomos pa asnjë bazë arkeologjike, që në këtë rast është vendimtare. 
Është e vërtetë që në shtyp mund të flitet për shumë çudira dhe zbulime të bujshme nga njerëz të entuziasmuar dhe me fantazi romantike por kjo gjë nuk ka të bëjë fare me të vërtetën shkencore. Nuk ka asnjë kuptim që botohen libra edhe të ashtuquajtur shkencorë ku merren disa mbishkrime të monumenteve antike të Durrësit dhe të Apolonisë të shkruar në greqishten klasike apo dhe në latinisht dhe duke bërë kombinime alkimike gjoja të zbulohen në to emra ilirë apo shqip, metodë kjo terësisht e dështuar dhe pa perspektivë. Më vjen keq që disa herë kjo metodë jo shkencore është përdorur dhe nga një intelektuale e nderuar që e do Shqipërinë siç është psh. zonja Nermin Vlora Falaski. Kriticizmi është shpirti i vërtetë i shkencës dhe jo alkimizmi i disa fakteve për të kaluar në gjëra të paqena dhe fantazmagorike.
I shkrova këto radhë jo vetëm për të përshëndetur mësuesin modest dhe të kujdesshëm Gjergji Gusho, jo vetëm për të saktësuar të vërtetën e zbulimit dhe të funksionit të shpellës eremite të Urakës, por dhe për të ngritur një problem i cili është shqetësues dhe që nuk duhet të zerë vend më përfundimisht në studimet dhe në shkrimet tona për të dhënat dhe monumentet historike.

---------shekulli --------

----------

